
Google Cloud sucks - rap
https://yourbunnywrote.org/2015/04/19/google-cloud/
======
mark_l_watson
It would have been nice if the article had statistics on how often GC hosted
applications are offline due to infrastructure problems compared to
competitors like Azure, AWS, etc.

BTW, if an app fits nicely into the AppEngine ecosystem, that is great. On the
other hand, I have not seen any compelling advantages to Google's VPSs, etc.
over competitors' offerings. All of them are good.

~~~
EugeneOZ
By my experience, Google's VPS are faster (it's just comment, so no metrics,
sorry) and network is more stable, compared with Linode (same performance per
$, worse network) and Digital Ocean (worse performance, stable enough
network).

But minimal price of support, $150/month, makes it expensive enough for side-
projects, and I think side-projects is the main force of adoption.

Again from my experience: I created managed VM (on Google Cloud Platform) to
test it, with "autoscale" setup. After testing, I tried to remove it, removed
successfully, but then I noticed I'm still paying for it - instance was
recreated, as I suppose, because of "autoscale". I will not pay $150 to solve
$11 issue, so I just turned off billing in that project, but I don't think
it's cool to don't have even minimal support from hosting, so I'm not sure my
next side-project will be hosted on GCP.

~~~
crb
Billing support is available to all customers for free:
[https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/3420056?hl=en&ref_to...](https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/3420056?hl=en&ref_topic=3473162)

~~~
EugeneOZ
Thanks, couldn't find it :)

------
ryanobjc
The best part of this article is the "RMS" comment. It isn't the real RMS
because he never surfs the web, only via email. So his comment is still at
least another 24 hours out.

Nevertheless, I like the whole "NSA+Google" system conspiracy theory. Funny!

~~~
ffn
I really enjoyed the RMS comment also; whoever wrote that wins the daily snark
award.

That being said, yeah, a lot of Google's paid developer facing tools are
actually quite terrible (like their Youtube api/v3 - not the iframe one, the
supposed restful data one). Which is strange because their open source stuff
tend to be pretty good. So it's like giving Google money actually makes things
worse. Especially with using their APIs, it's often felt like I'm paying
Google to punch me in the face rather than actually provide better service.

------
mdekkers
For our specific use case *.cloud sucks most of the time - AWS, Google,
Rackspace, SoftLayer - used them all, and they are either hideously expensive,
hideously slow, and a lot of the times both. when you spend over $1000 per
month on hosting, you are almost always better off leasing servers somewhere.
Your stuff is faster, you will have more freedom, less worries, and if you do
it right, more time for other things.

~~~
mooreds
I'm curious--I was of that mindset too, but how do you account for the ease
of:

    
    
       * setting up/tearing down environments
       * infrastructure as an API (I want a new database... Click)
       * scalability (or is this a YAGNI?)

------
kbar13
i would argue that running their own network is a pro and not a con, as they
would be able to control QoS and better respond to incidents, amongst other
things

------
diminoten
In 22 days, they had a combined downtime of 188 minutes (I'm assuming the two
incidents cited were the only actual downtime incidents -- I feel like the
blogger would have linked to more if there were others).

22 days is 31680 minutes. That's a downtime ratio of 0.00593434343434, which
is, what, 2-nines availability (I'm not super well-versed in this realm, is
that the right term)?

Is that decent, given the cost?

------
eonw
cause none of those types of problems EVER happen on other clouds/networks...
right?

------
kcthota
Also it's not possible to setup SSL on Load balancer. EC2 has this support.

So on GC, just for setting up SSL we need another web server or deploy it
directly on your app server.

~~~
Veratyr
Yes it is: [https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/load-
balancing/http/ss...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/load-
balancing/http/ssl-certificates)

It's in Alpha but it's there.

~~~
kcthota
Thanks for pointing out. I am not an alpha user so can't use it. Few months
back when I deployed, this feature didn't even exist.

------
trhway
as i expected the blog author is Russian - his site name is a pretty offensive
phrase to Russian ear. A kind of phrase one utters when heavy hummer falls on
the one's foot or when one's server crashes unexpectedly in the middle of
multi-hour job. It is kind of a joke in Russian - "an American asks his
Russian officemate why the Russian constantly mentions 'Your Bunny'"

